# Hardtails revisited



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hi Folks!

Last friday Rocky_Rene, Aids, Carlos and me had a nice ride at Chiluca. Weather was mild and perfect. Maybe lots of wind by the end of the ride.

Carlos was a bit in a hurry, so we delivered 

Classic Chiluca ride that I won't bother you with the details or pics (there are not anyway). Las Hojas-Pinball-Tierra Roja-Forest-E. Santo-Forest-Tierra Roja-Trailhead.

Aids was taking a suspicious look at my bike and said "Would you mind if I ride your bike on the way up?"... I couldn't let him down and accepted.

So, after nearly 8 years, I rode a Hardtail again (my road bike doesn't count , it hasn't hit trails)...

I found it hard to set a pedaling pace and found myself bouncing on the saddle way too often. The reason? The lighter HT and immediate power transfer allowed me to use higher gears but I didn't realized until after.

Also, I had forgotten what anticipation and momentum was. On the FS bikes I've rode, it was simply "slam it" when some obstacle was on the way. On the HT, I found the painful way, that you have to anticipate and keep momentum if you want to continue riding.

Another thing hard to get used to was to a bike so light. Yeah, call me crazy, but I prefer the main-battletank feel of the FS, as opposed to the lighter feel of the HT. It keeps momentum better. Combine that with suspension and you have a bike that doesn't stop.

To make it brief... I found a HT to be fun on singletrack and descents. Not as good as a FS, but fun to ride anyway. I would consider getting a beefy HT as a second or back-up bike. 

Where I really hated the HT was on climbs. I don't care if the HT is lighter, doesn't loses power and bla, bla, bla... The FS gets the edge for me because you just have to pedal it uphill and not using much body english, keeps momentum way much better on compromised terrain for traction and roughness.

What does Aids syas about my bike??
"It's fun to ride on descents and flats, but it's not for climbing"
Lol!!!

To each his own!
Peace to all!
Warp


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*Yeah! hardtail!*

Yeah! Hardtails Rules!!!

Is very Funny & Hard !

My hardtail Rocky Mountain Vertex it´s Coming Soon! 

And near my Azonic DS1 Singlespeed

SS Rules! 

The rigid is very funny! ( sin Albur  )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Yeah!  Hardtails Rules!!!
> 
> Is very Funny & Hard !
> 
> ...


I think my Chameleon is close.. at least closER than last week  Anyway, Rene will still beat me uphill (and downhill to), but anyway, I'm exited about my new HT.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Yeah! Hardtails Rules!!!
> 
> Is very Funny & Hard !
> 
> ...


SS Rules!!!!!!!!!!
Ya casi termino de armar la mía.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Hola! Anteopolis! 

Oye que bien que tu tambien estes armando una SS!

CUal es la configuración con la que vas a armarla?

Va a ser totalmente rigida o con suspensión? 

Yo habia pensado uan totalmente rigida pero se presento la oportunidad de quedarme con suspensión delantera... y la relación que pienso poner para empezar es una 32 X 16 y aparte compre un sprock de 20 dientes... para probrarla en montaña 32 X 20 y quien sabe despues para banquetear me quede con 44 X 16.. esa es la idea... depende pero la idea no es hacer muchos cambios ... es solo probar cuando vas iniciando... y a ver que tal te va en la montaña... yo para comenzar ya he hecho algunos experimentos y pienso que no me iria tan mal en montaña usando la 32 X 16

He descubierto que el mundo de la SS es tan apasionante como el de cualquier tema o bicicleta de montaña y tiene su encanto muy particular...

Espero tener noticia de como vas y tal ves algun día lanzarnos a rodar con nuestras SS

Saludos!


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Hola ROCKY_RENE!

Da gusto conocer más 'locos' que se animen a intentar una SS.

Te cuento: Dado que mi viejo cuadro XC se torción un mucho a causa de uso tuve que cambiar de cuadro, sin embargo, después de un poco de trabajo en el tallercín quedé medianamente aceptable, así que le monté algunas piezas que tenía en casa para armarla. Mi idea es armarla totalmente rígida. Sería con un cuadro Turbo T-5021, eje de centro Shimano LX, bielas STX-RC con plato Kooka de 32t, pedales de plataforma Haro, rueda trasera LX rayos DT y aro Rígida de doble pared, rueda delantera STX-RC rayos Weinman y aro Vuelta algo, manubrio Vital, poste Specialized, puños Tioga, asiento Specialized, poste asiento genérico, levas de freno Sram 9.0 y frenos Avid SD2.0. Ademas pienso usar un casette Alivio pero recortar la cadena al sprock de 20, 17 o 16. Según leí en un viejo artículo acerca del tema, la mejor relación sería 2:1, es decir 32x16, pero como en donde suelo rodar tiene subidas muy técnicas igual y lo dejo en 17 o 20.
Por lo pronto sólo me falta un par de llantas nuevas para usarla, así que espero no demorar mucho  

Desde luego que me encantaría salir a rodar con otro SS's!!!!


Saludos!!!!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> ... depende pero la idea no es hacer muchos cambios ......


Rene... creo que estas un poco despistado, la idea es no hacer NINGUN cambio, jajajajaja

La neta, felicidades!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Rene... creo que estas un poco despistado, la idea es no hacer NINGUN cambio, jajajajaja
> 
> La neta, felicidades!


Jajaja! 

La verdad toda la razón te la concedo! ya mejor le pongo un cassette cambio y mandos y me hago bien wey! 

Solo me refería a probar diferentes convinaciones... algo mas flojo para la montaña y algo mas duro para pavimento... sería del nabo un 32 X 20 en la calle; como dice nuestro amigo y ya lo habia sospechado  la relación mas usada es la 32 X 16 para todo y nada de moverle!

En fin soy un novato en esto y voy a probar que onda... de entrada ya me enganche en el singlespeed 

Te mando un abrazo Robert!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

. Según leí en un viejo artículo acerca del tema, la mejor relación sería 2:1, es decir 32x16, pero como en donde suelo rodar tiene subidas muy técnicas igual y lo dejo en 17 o 20.
Por lo pronto sólo me falta un par de llantas nuevas para usarla, así que espero no demorar mucho  

Desde luego que me encantaría salir a rodar con otro SS's!!!!


De seguro! seria empezar un grupo de SS aquí.. no muy común...

Te comento que yo compre un kit para adaptar cualquier maza y ya viene con un sproke de 16 dientes y aparte compre el de 20 pos si las dudas... pero la ideas es empezarlo a usar con el de 16 a ver que onda... el kit cuenta tambien con un tensor de cadena y hablando de cadenas he escuchado buenos comentarios de KMC para uso en SS con la de 7 pasos o para BMX

Creo que es la marca para usar en SS por su relación calidad-precio...

Tambien originalmente queria armarla totalmente rigidia, pensaba en una tijera surly pero bueno se presento una oportunidad y será con suspensión  

Bueno espero tenerla armado para mayo o junio finalmente y ya te contare como va...

Saludos!


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Hola!

Pues ya terminé de armar la SS. De hecho ya lleva un par de salidas, algunas de las cuales incluyeron unos 20 km de pavimento  . La más divertida fue, sin duda, la de ayer a Las Llantas, subí al mundo Malrboro y de regreso por un singletrack que inicia arribita de La Virgen, repitiendo el circuitillo un par de veces.
Como mencionó Rocky_Rene tiene su chiste una SS, sobretodo si no tiene suspensión de ningún tipo, se me adormecieron las manos en la bajada  ; sin embargo bien valió la pena. Es un mundo totalmente distinto a pitufar en una hardtail o en una suspendida con mil ocho mil cambios para elegir.


PD: ¿Cómo puedo anexar una foto?  
Si ya lo ahn escrito en algún lugar del foro, pido disculpas de antemano.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

anteopolis said:


> Hola!
> 
> Pues ya terminé de armar la SS. De hecho ya lleva un par de salidas, algunas de las cuales incluyeron unos 20 km de pavimento  . La más divertida fue, sin duda, la de ayer a Las Llantas, subí al mundo Malrboro y de regreso por un singletrack que inicia arribita de La Virgen, repitiendo el circuitillo un par de veces.
> Como mencionó Rocky_Rene tiene su chiste una SS, sobretodo si no tiene suspensión de ningún tipo, se me adormecieron las manos en la bajada  ; sin embargo bien valió la pena. Es un mundo totalmente distinto a pitufar en una hardtail o en una suspendida con mil ocho mil cambios para elegir.
> ...


Tienes que ponerle donde dice "upload images", abajito de donde escribes. Luego sale una ventana donde escojes la foto y le pones close window cuando acabas. 
Ah por cierto, yo tambien fui al Ajusco ayer :thumbsup:


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Ah! Ya, gracias 545. 

No había revisado al final de la página. :skep: 

Aquí está una imagen de como quedó. Nada mal para haberme gastado 500 pesos en ella.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Nada mal Anteopolis!

Se ve bien y por la lana que te gastaste !

Esa es la idea... creo  


Que relación estas usando?

Yo pienso llevar de relación 32 X 16, aunque tengo un sprock de 20 dientes y puedo decidirme para llevar 32 x 20.... mmm no se  

mi SS va a esperar otro mes más...:madman: me ganó la calentura y ya termine de armar mi RM Vertex... solo me faltan comprar unas mazas para la cleta y armar sus ruedas... actualmente voy a usar el juego de ruedas que tengo en mi doble para la vertex... para las 2 Rockys.... un jgo. de ruedas X 2 bicis.... al final ese par terminará en la SS... 

que confuso no?! 

Muchas felicidades! y espero pronto mostrarte fotos de mi SS.... y mi nueva hardtail!  



Saludos!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*talking of SS*



anteopolis said:


> Ah! Ya, gracias 545.
> 
> No había revisado al final de la página. :skep:
> 
> Aquí está una imagen de como quedó. Nada mal para haberme gastado 500 pesos en ella.


The other day I saw a turbo bike at Costco, don't remeber the model, but it was in sale for something like $1,500 pesos. What I do remeber of looking at the bike was its geometry, It had this "i don't know what" that captures your atention (like the goemetry on yours anteopolis). I though it would be a good start form someone looking for a SS, you´d only need to change a few things to convert it (well that is at least what I thought)


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

ritopc said:


> The other day I saw a turbo bike at Costco, don't remeber the model, but it was in sale for something like $1,500 pesos. What I do remeber of looking at the bike was its geometry, It had this "i don't know what" that captures your atention (like the goemetry on yours anteopolis). I though it would be a good start form someone looking for a SS, you´d only need to change a few things to convert it (well that is at least what I thought)


Hola ritopc!

No estoy seguro, pero las Turbo de unos años hacia la fecha ya no me agradan en lo absoluto. El cuadro que armé es mi primer MTB, la cuál compré en 1996. Como mencioné anteriormente un T-5021, el cual dejaron de producirlo en 1997. Es un buen modelo, tubería Oria 7020 tratada al calor y biconificado interno, tubo de asiento 31.6 para mayor rigidez, punteras traseras forjadas en frío. Con este cuadro competí en XC durante '97, '98 y '99, entrenaba, hacía salidas largas y a últimas fechas lo use para saltar como Bambi.
En dos ocasiones se dobló la pata de cambio, y la enderezé con una llave inglesa y unas pinzas de presión. El motivo por el que lo cambié es que después de tantos años el triángulo trasero se torció un poco a la derecha, por lo cual o alienaba los cambios o alineaba la rueda. :madman: 
Los 500 pesos que hago mención es de los pedales, la cadena, el neumático delantero y el freno trasero. El resto de componentes eran piezas 'obsoletas' que iba cambiando.
Por ahí del 2000 llegué a ver cuadros similares (pero no hechos por la misma empresa, el número de serie inciaba distinto) en Sn. Pablo a un costo de ~$1,800.00M.N. Pero aparte de ello no he vuelto a ver otro cuadro Turbo que me convenza. :bluefrown: Por ello tuve que cambiar a una K2 

Y sí, como bien mencionas la geometría de este modelo en particular tiene algo 'mágico', está perfectamente balanceada, es estable, te facilita subir y tiene un chainstay corto que la hace fácil de levantar, de hecho con una moderna suspensión de XC el ángulo de dirección queda muy similar al de una bici de DH.

ROCKY_RENE: Actualmente estoy usando 32x20, pues por la longitud de la vaina no pude tensar la cadena en un paso más alto :madmax: , aunque he de confesar que subiendo al mundo Marlboro tuve que caminar en tres secciones...  De hecho, estoy pensado como hacer un tensor sencillo y emplear un 32x17 pero aún no se me ocurre como hacerlo, aún no... :idea:

Saludos! 

PD: Disculpen la calidad de la foto, es de celular.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Anteopolis...

En Transvision Bike de Gustavo Baz esta en venta un cuadro nuevo marca turbo...
hecho de tubería Oria, como comentas.... me dicen que este cuadro ya no lo fabrica la turbo y era de los primero de competencia que saco la marca.... es sorprendente lo ligero que es... de hecho yo le habia hechado un ojo pero.. es talla 18" :madman: :madmax:

En lo particular me gusta .... esta bonito con su acabado en ***** mate... es una excelente opción para armar una SS...

Yo compré un kit para adaptar una rueda a SS... no son tan caros y hay de varias configuraciones... yo comopre el completo con tensor, espaciadores y sprock de 16 dientes ... aparte compre otro de 20 dientes...el kit es de misfitpsycles y donde lo compre se encuentra en esta pagina:

http://www.misfitpsycles.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/25?osCsid=092ffb068bd9a1bf4404acc03747a4be

Como son piezas pequeñas puedes comprarla y que te la manden ( son canadienses) ... el tensor no te sale tan caro o puedes checar en alguna tienda de aquí....no se si Abel te lo puede conseguir....

O si tienes alguna idea para hacer uno, nos gustaria que nos enseñaras... 

Saludos y gracias por compartir la foto de tu SS!:thumbsup:


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Igual y ese cuadro que mencionas es como el mío, también era ***** mate en su acabado original, pero 18... me queda un periquete grande. :madman:

Ya revisé el link que pusiste y se ve bien el tensor, y no muy caro, la única duda que me queda es si el precio es en dólares canadienses o yankees, además de que tan caro sea el envío con impuestos incluíidos a México 

De como hacer un tensor, tengo dos opciones:
1) Imitar a un amigo que 'fabricó' uno con un desviador viejo. Le puso un par de puntos TIG para fijar el paralelogramo. También hizo uno con una pequeña vigueta de aluminio, la manó tornear para montarle un tornillo en cada extremo, y un resorte a final para obtener algo muy parecido al de la imagen.









2)Hacer una abrazadera con 'algo' y anexarle al final una polea de desviador, posiblemente cargarla con un resorte o tensarla con un tornillo sin fin.

De cualquier modo le crearé un poco más, a ver que hago. :thumbsup:


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Reviviendo temas viejos...

Pues ya 'hice' un tensor:


Un par de abrazaderas y una polea de desviador fueron suficientes. La única desventaja que he encontrado es que al ser flexible es muy fácil que se desajuste si se golpea con algo. Aunque es más fácil regresarlo a su posición original  

Espero que se vea bien la foto.
Saludos.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

mmm.. interesante...es ingenioso y a la magyver tu tensor de cadena.... :thumbsup: 

Mira yo compre un kit completo para SS pero como el cuadro que adquirí tiene los dropouts listos para Ss creo que me va a sobrar el tensor que es igualito al de la foto de arriba... te confirmo despues.. igual no lo voy a usar...

te confirmo mas adelante!

Saludos!


----------

